# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  freestyler

## latte

hallo,
fahre zurzeit ein f2 eliminator 105 mit 112l lt surf.
mchte mir aber ein freestyleboard zulegen.
frage ist jetzt kann ich auf em 100l freestyleboard mit meinen 85kg noch nen vernnftigen shotstart machen ohne abzusaufen ?
auf em eliminator geht das super

gru latte

----------


## olli1111

Huhu Latte!

Ob Du absufst oder nicht drfte schwer von der Volumenverteilung des jeweiligen Brettes und Deiner Technik abhngen. Dass Du damit hart an der Grenze bist, kannst Du Dir ja selbst ausrechnen (100L - 85Kg - 10 Kg Rig - nasser Neo). Die Knchel werden auf alle Flle nass  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Hangman

Naja also ich (65kg) auf 95L bekomm den Shotstart noch hin wobei das auch immer son Ackt fr sich ist wenn ich den mal machen muss weil zu wenig Wind ist also aber bei 85Kg und nem 100L Brett stell ich mir das dann doch sehr kompliziert vor. da musst du dann schon schnell sein und ne gut Technik haben damit du schnell loskommst denn Das Board wir schon geflutet sein.
Nehm lieber nen 110L Brett oder sowas in der Region

Hang loose

----------


## Howie

Ich hab ein Jp Freestyle 100 pro und nur 100% Carbon Zeugs, wiege 82kg und hab dennoch ab und an Probleme mit dem Schotstart. Du must schon echt fix sein. Knchel sind auf jedenfall im Wasser und bei wenig Wind isses eher ein Kampf. Wenn du Stehrevier hast, kannste es machen, bei tieferem Gewsser wr ich Dir zu 109 L raten, Da passt dann wieder alles...

----------


## Monkey Onehand

Hi Latte,
wie jetzt Freestyle oder Shotstart ?  Das wird wahrlich ein Balanceakt ohne Spass werden.

----------


## latte

hallo,
danke erstmal fr die antworten.

htte halt gerne ein reines freestylebrett da dies besser aus em wasser zu poppen ist und in der regel halt mal breiter und kippstabiler in moves ist als ein freemover, aber wenn ich eines mit 109l nehme kommt halt wieder die breite von 67-69 cm ins spiel.
das ist mir aber zu breit da ich das brett dann nicht bei hack fahren kann.

gibt es nicht ein freestylebrett mit 110l und ner breite von 65 cm?


oder ein  freemoveboard mit der da sich fast so gut fahren und aus em wasser poppen lt wie ein reiner freestyler??

suche glaube die eierlegende wollmilchsau.

der 04er eliminator den ich fahre soll sich zum freestylen eignen, aber der kommt nicht aus den startlchern. fahren kann ich den aber mit em 4,7er bis ca 7-8 bft.

mfg

----------


## olli1111

Huhu noch mal latte!

Wie wr's mit dem Tabou 3S 107 (66cm)?

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## latte

hi,
der wre genau richtig. ist nicht zu breit und hat das richtige boardvolumen.
danke fr den tip.
kucke mal wo ich den finde.

mfg

----------


## latte

hi,
habe mich mal schlau gemacht und den ein oder anderen test gelesen, ist ein spitzenboard,genau was ich suche, kostet als auslauf 06er 699eus

hang loose

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Hm, stehe fast vor dem gleichen Problem mit meinen 86 kg und einer bevorstehenden Wahl wg. Brettkauf.
Hatte mich eigentlich schon so Richtung 100-105 L eingeschossen, jedoch berlegt, ob man da auch bei nachlassendem Wind noch zurckdmpeln kann und zur Not auch mal ein Schotstart hinbekommt. Werde mich aber wohl zum 110-112-L-Board entschlieen.

@ latte: Einige Bekannte von mir fahren den RRD Freestyle-Wave in 109 Liter und sind sher begeistert. Gleitet frh an, springt gut, lsst sich auch auf Flachwasser bei mehr Wind noch gut kontrollieren, ist fr Old-School und New-SchoolFreestyle klasse.
Wenn berhaupt gibts den nur als 06er Modell oft nur noch in der Glass-Wood-Technologie. Preis liegt so um die 750.-.

Alternativ ist der Hawk von Fanatic bzw. der Fanatic Skate in 110 L aus 06, der auch gut mal nur Geradeausfahren kann. Ist aber ebenfalls nahezu ausverkauft.

werner

----------


## chef

> hi,
> der wre genau richtig. ist nicht zu breit und hat das richtige boardvolumen.
> danke fr den tip.
> kucke mal wo ich den finde.
> 
> mfg



moin!

der 3s ist sicher ne gute wahl. nen 90 kilo kollege fhrt den
mit 7.1-5.3 und ist sehr angetan. gleitet gut an und durch 
und ist wohl auch sehr gut kontrollierbar. schotstart sicher
kein thema und ne gute plattform zum fuchteln. 

grssse, tim (neulich am lac)

----------


## Heiopeiko

Hi, wiege selbst ca. 88 kg, also mit Neo ca 90.
Schotstarts sind auf dem 105er gut mglich, es erfordert halt ein bisschen bung.
Wenn es nur ums Zurckdmpeln geht, dann solltest du auch bedenken, womit du dir diesen Komfort erkaufst. Jeder Liter mehr macht ein Board auch etwas trger in der Luft...
Wenn du aber auf Low Wind Action stehst, dann nimm lieber gleich die grere alternative.

Achja, hat ein Eliminator 105 nicht auch 105 Liter Volumen???

----------


## latte

> Hi, wiege selbst ca. 88 kg, also mit Neo ca 90.
> Schotstarts sind auf dem 105er gut mglich, es erfordert halt ein bisschen bung.
> Wenn es nur ums Zurckdmpeln geht, dann solltest du auch bedenken, womit du dir diesen Komfort erkaufst. Jeder Liter mehr macht ein Board auch etwas trger in der Luft...
> Wenn du aber auf Low Wind Action stehst, dann nimm lieber gleich die grere alternative.
> 
> Achja, hat ein Eliminator 105 nicht auch 105 Liter Volumen???




normal ja,
aber lt test im surf hat der kandidat 112 l.
habe rausgefunden da es auch noch genug andere boards gibt wo die literangaben nicht stimmen. im surf stehen ja immer die angaben dahinter was sie haben sollen und in wirklichkeit haben.

fahre auch noch wenns mal richtig dick kommt ein 95l axxis, aber da ist an shotstart nicht zu denken und zum freestylen ist der zu schmal.(56,5cm)

mfg latte

----------

